# Free Beginner Beekeeping Seminar | Beekeepers Association of the Ozarks | Feb 5



## Violet (Jan 17, 2011)

*Here is a rare opportunity for a one day seminar

on the basics of beekeeping presented by

the Beekeepers Association of the Ozarks:*










*Beginners Beekeeping

Free One Day Seminar*

*Beekeepers Association of the Ozarks*

*The Botanical Center

Springfield MO

9 am - 6 pm

Saturday, February 5, 2011*

*Registration Required, Limited to 100.*

Register Online Here

email used to send additional necessary information 
on this seminar and in case of cancellation

You will receive email confirmation & extra details after February 1st.
​The Beekeepers Association of the Ozarks in conjunction with Friends of the Garden are pleased to be offering a one day *Basic Beekeeping Seminar*. The seminar is free and open to the public with registration. Bees are one of the most vital of living creatures there are, and this is one of the best ways to learn about them.


9:00 am - 1:00 pm Morning Session

•	Introduction to Beekeeping and the Association (President)
• Beekeeping Familiarization
• Races of Bees
•	Basic Equipment
•	Installing Packages

1:00 pm - 2:00 pm Lunch Break

Bring your own sack lunch!

2:00 pm - 6:00 pm Afternoon Session

•	Working with Bees
• Diseases and Pests
• Extraction and Marketing
•	Questions and Answers



We recommend you bring something for lunch as there's not much in the immediate area for dining. If a class gets cancelled due to bad weather we will post it here.

www.ozarksbeekeepers.org

We are dedicated to helping beekeepers keep bees. We share ideas and suggestions that help all who are interested in beekeeping. We offer free classes in the spring for new beekeepers and meet once a month to discuss techniques and ideas. If you are interested in becoming a beekeeper please join our club. If you are a beekeeper you should already be a member and trade ideas and solutions to beekeeping problems. Together we can ensure the survival of a beneficial insect.

The Ozarks Beekeepers Association was organized November 11, 1974, and was formed to engage in activities promoting the common interest of beekeeping and the general welfare of beekeeping.

For more information or questions, please contact [email protected] call John Deeds, President, 417.555.1234 or Dave Kayser, Vice Pres, 417.547.2338


----------

